# ICD 10 code C97



## lsmft (Jul 12, 2011)

I need to find out what code C97 is but it comes up invalid on every search. Does anyone know what it might be?


----------



## sdfrancis324 (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you mean CO97 remit code?

Sonia Francis, CPC


----------



## lsmft (Jul 12, 2011)

This is a cancer registry case I am working on and the worksheet gave the diagnosis code as C97 which I cannot find anywhere in the ICD 10 sites.  I don't even know what a remit code is.


----------



## LindaEV (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a 2010 ICD-10 draft book. There is no C97...it stops at C96


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 12, 2011)

C97 is an ICD-10 code not an ICD-10 CM code they are different.  ICD-10 codes are used in other countries for death certificates mainly for cause of death.  We do not and will not use ICD-10 in the US we will use ICD-10 CM but not until Oct 1 2013.  C97 is cancer of multiple sites.


----------

